# When classical music and rap music are combined together, what do you get?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Very exciting new discoveries here.

Just found that rap music and the classical world have collided here.






and






A1 sauce in my book. So happy today .


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

_ When classical music and rap music are combined together, what do you get?_- Ambrosia and entrails?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*When classical music and rap music are combined together, what do you get? *

A rather sublime swearing over a rather profound drumbeat ... but it's still swearing over a drumbeat.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

In addition to being a 'composer' Lang is also an accomplished actor!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Uh... I do urge you guys to listen to these. I was the one who recommended Bernhard Lang to Albert... 

I swear these are good modern ensemble/electronic works!!! They're quite a wild ride.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Uh... I do urge you guys to listen to these. I was the one who recommended Bernhard Lang to Albert...
> 
> I swear these are good modern ensemble/electronic works!!! They're quite a wild ride.


Sadly enough I might be one of the very few people who sees these works as serious endeavors... I will explore these works next month.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Sadly enough, I will be one of the very few people here who sees these works as a serious endeavor.


I think Lang would make a great producer for the POP genre. As for his own music, I don't hear anything but superficial, nonsensical slogans dressed in repetitive, trendy production glitz. Nothing of substance.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Morimur said:


> I think Lang would make a great producer for the POP genre. As for his own music, I don't hear anything but superficial, nonsensical slogans dressed in repetitive, trendy production glitz. Nothing of substance.


No, I don't agree. He's able to produce a lot of meaningful variety and narrative over the span of these 50 and 30 minute works, respectively. And he has a unique personal sound (although Peter Ablinger is perhaps somewhat similar to Bernhard Lang here). Both of these pieces are poetic, colorful, and moving. Completely unlike superficial pop classical music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> No, I don't agree. He's able to produce a lot of meaningful variety and narrative over the span of these 50 and 30 minute works, respectively. And he has a unique personal sound (although Peter Ablinger is perhaps somewhat similar to Bernhard Lang here). Both of these pieces are poetic, colorful, and moving. Completely unlike superficial pop classical music.


Amen... in fact, I wish that these two songs were available on iTunes so I can put those on my iPod. Oh well . But YouTube is awesome still.


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

Lang paid homage also to the industrial-metal guitarist Justin Broadrick (Godflesh, Jesu and countless other projects) with his really good composition DW 17: Doubles/Schatten II.

The man got his ears on new sounds, that's sure.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Albert7 said:


> Sadly enough I might be one of the very few people who sees these works as serious endeavors... I will explore these works next month.


I actually think it could produce something interesting and potentially highly artistic, but it is just way too easy to make fun of the idea. No offense. BTW, you live in SLC, I wonder if I know you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't think of any response to the combination of classical and rap that wouldn't get me permanently banned, so I'll just keep quiet.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

OK... hands up who's actually bothered to listen to the two pieces described in the OP?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> OK... hands up who's actually bothered to listen to the two pieces described in the OP?


I confess I merely skipped around in the clip and gave it a perfunctory listen.

Am I to be spanked?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> OK... hands up who's actually bothered to listen to the two pieces described in the OP?


I listened to both pieces twice. The first listen was irritating; the second was even worse.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> OK... hands up who's actually bothered to listen to the two pieces described in the OP?


_*Hand up-_Regretfully.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please stay on topic. Some off topic posts have been deleted.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

The two Lang pieces really didn't do anything for me. Time I'll never get back sadly.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> The two Lang pieces really didn't do anything for me. Time I'll never get back sadly.


Thanks for your feedback . Did you think that the pieces were not dynamic enough performances for yourself? I will hear those next month during Lizst month.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I listened to about two minutes of the first clip. It's not really my cup of tea, I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

For the record, I like Bernhard Lang, but, for the time being, I have little interest in hearing any rapping in my art music.

He has three KAIROS albums that are quality stuff. And I should be getting around to _I Hate Mozart_ soonish...

I don't consider there to be anything "cutting edge" about genre mashups though, so the very purpose of this thread is lost on me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cutting edge to me considering I haven't found another composer who utilizes turntables or rappers with the ensemble compositions. Many many thanks for septimaltritone for alerting me to this virtually unknown dude at least to me. 



nathanb said:


> For the record, I like Bernhard Lang, but, for the time being, I have little interest in hearing any rapping in my art music.
> 
> He has three KAIROS albums that are quality stuff. And I should be getting around to _I Hate Mozart_ soonish...
> 
> I don't consider there to be anything "cutting edge" about genre mashups though, so the very purpose of this thread is lost on me.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll give you 3 'cutting edge' composers that don't use turn tables or rappers, but who's music is light years ahead of Lang's in terms of quality: Beat Furrer, Richard Barrett, Georg Friedrich Haas.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I was trying to figure out how those two pieces could sound so much worse than the Lang works I know and love.

Its because its David Lang that I like. Order is restored to the universe.

Completely tedious, those two in the OP

(nathan: which Bernhard pieces would you recommend?)


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

I actually found those two pieces enjoyable for the few minutes I listened to them, but I kind of got bored of them.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not a rap fan, but I am very interested in music that blends very diverse or divergent styles. I'll check it out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


> (nathan: which Bernhard pieces would you recommend?)


I was initially a bit turned off by his instrumental style, even, at first... but with KAIROS (one of my favorite labels without a doubt) having not one, not two, but three recordings of the guy, I "learned" to enjoy a couple of those more traditionally scored works (mostly just "for chamber ensemble"). I didn't enjoy the rap bit at all, but I fast-forwarded through some blurbs of the turntablist one just now...unless I missed a horrendous section, it had some nice sounds...

So, certainly not an absolute favorite of mine amongst all the great composers working today, but I don't see too much wrong with these...:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like _TablesAreTurned_. The repetitive, floating sounds like waves are soothing. I prefer it to the one with rappers, but both have a feel of spontaneity, like free improvisation or certain kind of jazz. (_Paranoia_ at times sounds like Mile Davis band in 1970s.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

tortkis said:


> I like _TablesAreTurned_. The repetitive, floating sounds like waves are soothing. I prefer it to the one with rappers, but both have a feel of spontaneity, like free improvisation or certain kind of jazz. (_Paranoia_ at times sounds like Mile Davis band in 1970s.)


I haven't heard the pieces yet but I will get around to those whenever I get a chance next month after Feldman month.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Classic rap? rappid class? I know, I know...

CRAP


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Classic rap? rappid class? I know, I know...


I wonder how many times this will be repeated... 



Albert7 said:


> I haven't heard the pieces yet but I will get around to those whenever I get a chance next month after Feldman month.


To be specific, 1973-1975 Miles band came to my mind. Unfortunately, bootlegs contain much better performances.

Not rap, but I was also reminded of these interesting compositions using voices.

Paul Lansky: Idle Chatter (1994)





Robert Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women (1974)





Read Miller: Mile Zero Hotel
the complete 10-inch series from cold blue CB0014


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When classical is combined with rap, what do I get? 

A migraine headache.


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder why so many of you fellers dislike these pieces. I didn't fully listen to the first, but I thought the second one was quite good. It made me think of John Zorn 

Is this hip-hop? It has the sound design and aesthetic of sountrack music, and it lacks the hip-hop ambience or attitude. I would only call this classical in terms of influence (but what hasn't classical influenced that's popular? ), and in that it follows the soundtrack genre, which is offspring to classical.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The second piece inspired this rap:

Cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo-transgressive, pseudo-transgressive, trend-monger, guilt-monger, trend-monger in a cheap suit, cheap suit, Oh lordy, what a cheap, pseudo-transgressive string of geo-politically subliminal cultural memes, pseudo-transgressive, subliminal, guilt-mongering, trendy juxtaposition of geo-political cultural memes, culture, attacked, culture, attacked, by cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo-transgressive, trend-mongers in cheap suits.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> The second piece inspired this rap:
> 
> Cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo-transgressive, pseudo-transgressive, trend-monger, guilt-monger, trend-monger in a cheap suit, cheap suit, Oh lordy, what a cheap, pseudo-transgressive string of geo-politically subliminal cultural memes, pseudo-transgressive, subliminal, guilt-mongering, trendy juxtaposition of geo-political cultural memes, culture, attacked, culture, attacked, by cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo, cheap, pseudo-transgressive, trend-mongers in cheap suits.


"_Pseudo_-transgressive," certainly- but 'regressive' and 'retrogressive' as well.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> "_Pseudo_-transgressive," certainly- but 'regressive' and 'retrogressive' as well.




It was just poetry; no subliminal or hidden messages intended


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> It was just poetry; no subliminal or hidden messages intended


Its all Jabberwocky to me. . . . . . well, 'Jabberwocky' squared.

_;D_


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Classic + Rap = C-rap = crap


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

rspader said:


> Classic + Rap = C-rap = crap


:clap:

:cheers:

:tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think it's an interesting idea...


----------



## DaveC (Mar 29, 2015)

Onto the second one now. Interesting... Appears to be some form of primitive aural torture. I will probably *not* be listening to this "artist" again. Guess I'm just not liberal enough to appreciate it.

Now to wash my ears out with something. Anything.


----------

